# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Rencana Renovasi Kolam

## KARHOMA

Kolam saya sekarang hanya berukuran 550x100x50cm, dan berencana akan merenovasi untuk membesarkan kolam menjadi 550x200x100cm dgn perkiraan volume air sekitar 6000-8000 liter karena kedalaman air sebagian saya bikin 50cm dan sebagian 100cm.

Yang ingin saya tanyakan adalah :
1. Berapa besar output pompa air yg saya butuhkan? Apakah saya bisa/cukup memakai Resun King-4 atau King-5?
2. Karena kedalaman air ada dibawah permukaan, bagaimana caranya apabila kita akan menguran air di kolam? Apa ada yg bisa memberikan petunjuk skema pembuatan saluran air pembuangannya?

Mohon masukan dari para pakar di sini.

Sebelum dan sesudahnya saya ucapkan terima kasih.

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Katanya sih kalo gak dalem gak berasa pak ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

